# habe null ahnung hilfee: PC für Metin 2



## Bordo67 (3. Januar 2012)

*habe null ahnung hilfee: PC für Metin 2*

Hallo Leute und zwar brauche ich hilfe für dieses Gerät hier 

da ich nich so viel geldbesitze habe ich mir so ein pc ausgesucht 

Aufrüst-PC: AMD Athlon II X2 250 2x 3.00GHz / 4GB / GF7025 / 5.1 Audio & 10/100 | eBay


also ich spiele metin2 und meine frage ist eigentlich kann ich mit so einem Pc ohne laggts mt2 spielen ?
sry für gramatik und recht schreibung 
mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (3. Januar 2012)

Welche Komponenten sind denn GENAU verbaut?
Den PC kann man unterschiedlich konfigurieren.

Metin 2 stellt ja extrem geringe Anforderungen - aber ob die Extrem lahme Onboard GPU dafür ausreicht  - keine Ahnung!


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. Januar 2012)

Ich schätze exakt die vorgegebenen komponenten sind gemeint, dass mit der onboard karte sollte laaufen, muss aber nicht, die alten onboard karten waren sehr wählerisch ob sie funktionierten oder nicht, ich wäre so dreist und würde das teil bestellen, metin testen und wenns nicht vernünftig läuft auf die angepriesenen 14 tage zurück schicken mit nem grund, den dur dir ausdenkst. ist legal, aber durchaus etwas fragwürdig 

würde ganz ehrlich etwas sparen und warten bis ich etwa ~350-400€ habe und diese dann sinnvoll investieren.


----------



## Bordo67 (3. Januar 2012)

ich will ja auch nicht battlefield oder sonst irgendwelche spiele spielen 
würd mir reichen wenn metin2 nicht laggt aber wie ihr sagt ist das wohl nicht so naja muss sparen dauert zwar lange aber egal...


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Januar 2012)

Ich schäme mich, ich hab dieses Spiel nämlich selbst mal gespielt, und zwar mit ner Geforce 7025-Onboard-Karte (ohne Probleme/Lags). Also wirds bei der "Karte" wohl auch gehen.



> würde ganz ehrlich etwas sparen und warten bis ich etwa ~350-400€ habe und diese dann sinnvoll investieren.



Wenn du so viel zusammenkriegen kannst/ so viel ausgeben willst, wäre das natürlich die beste Lösung.
Welche Komponenten hast du denn jetzt? Evtl. könnte man ja Gehäuse, Netzteil, HDD etc. weiterverwenden und nur n Prozessor+Graka-RAM kaufen, und da wäre sogar schon mit 300 Euro ein akzeptables Gaming-System drin, mit dem man gut alle aktuellen Spiele zumindest auf mittleren Details spielen kann. Du willst ja auch nicht dein Leben lang nur Metin spielen oder?


----------



## Bordo67 (3. Januar 2012)

Eigentlich habe ich auch aufgehört Metin zu spielen aber meine Kollegen zocken wieder und ich muss mir ein Gerät anschaffen mit dem ich vernünpftig auch zocken kann  andere Spiele kommen mir nicht in die Frage weil ich ein ps3 habe  

ähm was meinst du mit Komponent ;S sry aber bin im sache PC ein neuling


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann würde das System natürlich reichen. 

  Mit Komponenten meine ich die einzelnen PC-Teile, also Grafikkarte, Prozessor usw. 
Sollte man "vielleicht" auch so wissen, das Wort kommt nämlich nicht nur in Zusammenhang mit PCs vor


----------



## Bordo67 (3. Januar 2012)

ist da kein Grafikkarte .Prazessor usw nicht drin? Ich dache das teil wäre komplett o.O


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Januar 2012)

Natürlich ist er komplett, ich meine doch dein jetziges (altes) System, falls du eins besitzt. Oder hast du "nur" eine PS3?


----------



## Bordo67 (3. Januar 2012)

Also System hab ich leider nicht wie viel kostet den ein System ?hatte noch nie einen Pc nur Laptop da Metin mit Laptop nicht geschmiert läuft will ich mir einen Pc kaufen


----------



## Zocker15xD (3. Januar 2012)

Dann wird das mit den 300 Euro wohl nix, da du ja noch Gehäuse, Netzteil etc. brauchst, was du hättest weiterverwenden können, wenn du schon einen PC gehabt hättest. 
Du könntest den PC einfach mal bestellen und wenn du nicht zufrieden bist => zurückschicken

Ich hab jetzt mal aus Spaß n recht flottes System zusammengestellt. => 530 Euro inkl. Win 7

...und vielleicht n bisschen auf die Rechschreibung achten. Naja, ich war da am Anfang auch nicht besser (vielleicht erinnert sich noch jemand???????  )....


----------



## Bordo67 (4. Januar 2012)

*...*

Ja ich hasse die Rechtschreibung muss immer bisschen denken, aber wenn ich alles klein Schreibe geht es viel schneller    


hm ich glaub ich kaufe es aber letzte frage meins du es würde mit metin2 Gut laufen? Du weiß da ist es nicht immer leer Laggs kann ich nicht Leiden 

Ich werde auch nicht andere spiele spielen nur Metin 2 aber Laggs sollten nicht sein die letzte Bestätigung brauche ich von dir  

Naja habe noch einen pc gefunden wie findet ihr den?

Aufruest-PC 699 - Athlon II X2 260 - Office DualCore!: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

CPU: AMD Athlon II X2 260, 2× 3200 MHz
CPU-Kühler: Silent-Kühler für Sockel AM2+/AM3
Speicher: 4096 MB DDR3-RAM, Samsung®/Elixir®
Grafik: ATI Radeon HD 3000, max. 1024 MB shared Memory, unterstützt ATI Hybrid-Crossfire, mit VGA, DVI (HDCP)
Mainboard: MSI 760GM-P23 (FX), Sockel AM3+, AMD 760G/SB710 Chipset, 6× SATA II, RAID Support, 6× USB 2.0 2× Front-USB, 1× PCIe X16 (v2.0), 1× PCIe X1, 1× PCI, 2× PS/2, 8-Kanal HD Audio
Sound: 7.1 Sound 8-Channel HD Audio
Netzwerk: 10/100/1000 Ethernet LAN, DSL fähig
Gehäuse: ATX Design-Midi-Tower (CSL 1808 ), Farbe schwarz
Netzteil: 350 Watt Silent-Netzteil


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Januar 2012)

Was ich vorhin übersehen habe, ist, dass die beiden Aufrüst-PCs gar keine Festplatten haben.
Also entweder du kaufst dir einen MIT Festplatte (HDD) oder du kaufst dir zu diesem PC eine mit 500GB für ca. 90 Euro dazu (und baust sie ein), sonst ist der PC nutzlos für dich. Wie siehts denn mit deinem Budget aus?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Ja, wenn da noch eine Festplatte dazumuss, sind das auch wieder mind 60-70€, dazu noch windows ca 80€...   Guck mal lieber zB dieser PC: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV tarter AMD Athlon II X2 250-S3200-2GB inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)   da ist Windows mit dabei. Man kann sich so einen ähnlichen auch selber zusammenstellen, das wird im gleichen Shop dann aber sogar teurer - ich VERMUTE das liegt daran, dass der Shop diesen KomplettPC schon länger auf Lager hat, als die Festplatten noch billiger waren. Denn im Oktober kostete eine 500GB-Festplatte nur halb so viel wie jetzt eine mit nur 320GB kostet. 

Vorteil beim selber zusammenstellen wäre, dass man zB ein Netzteil nehmen kann, mit dem Du dann auch garantiert ohne probleme eine Grafikkarte dazukaufen kann, falls die onboardgrafik nicht reicht. Für Metin2 reicht dann sicher wiederum eine Karte um die 30-50€. Der PC oben hat wohl ein noName 500W-Netzteil, das sollte allerdings dann auch reichen.


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Januar 2012)

Jep, das wäre ne Möglichkeit. Trotzdem, wie siehts denn mit deinem Budget aus?


----------



## Bordo67 (4. Januar 2012)

Also ich würde bis 200 Euro ausgeben, habe auch kein Monitor muss mir den auch hohlen.Bin 16 Jahre alt habe vor kurzem 500 Euro Handy bekommen denke nicht dass ich mehr Geld bekomme


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Also, 200€ wird nix, wenn Du noch windows brauchst, denn das würde ja für den PC grad mal 120€ übriglassen. Da allein schon eine Festplatte mit 320GB 60€ kostet und selbst ein Billiggehäuse mit Netzteil mind 40€, kannst Du Dir ja ausrechen, dass das nicht geht.

Wenn Du windows von jemand bekommen kannst, der noch eine Lizenz übrig hat und erstmal auf Bezahlung verzichtet, dann gibt es so einen PC aber auch ohne windows für 210€: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV tarter AMD Athlon II X2 250-S3200-2GB


ps: wofür braucht man mit 16 ein 500€-Handy? ^^


----------



## Bordo67 (4. Januar 2012)

Hehe weiß ich so genau auch nicht aber mit mein Handy bin ich zufrieden 

Ich denke mal ich werde heute mit meinen Eltern reden das ich mir ein Pc kaufen will,mal gucken vielleicht werden die mir ja helfen was ich aber nicht glaube ist das die über 100 Euro geben werden 

Aber das teil Hat ja 2GB Ram Meinse das reicht aus?
und Software würde glaube ich kein Problem sein,habe genug Kollegen die einen Pc besitzen einer muss ja einen Software haben 



Aber eine frage meinst du ich kann mit der Pc auch ohne Laggs Metin2 spielen?


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

also, 2GB mehr RAM kriegst Du für 10€, die kannst Du ja einfach mitbestellen. 

Wegen der Leistung für Metin: keine Ahnung, aber wenn es nicht reicht, würde ganz bestimmt eine Grafikkarte für 30€ oder so ausreichen.


Kannst Du vltl mal in einem Metin-Forum schauen, ob da einer mit "nur" einer HD3000 Onboardgrafikkarte spielen kann?


----------



## Zocker15xD (4. Januar 2012)

2GB reicht mehr als aus. Mein alter PC, mit dem ich Metin gespielt habe, hatte auch nur 2GB.
Für nen PC brauchst du halt mindestens 200 Euro, darunter geht nix. Deine Eltern "müssen" dir sozusagen noch 100 Euro für nen Monitor geben, ohne gehts nämlich nicht. Und wenn dir niemand ne Windows-Lizenz gibt, kommen nochmal 80 dazu.

Ja, kann man. 

@Herrboy: kp, ich habe z.B. immer noch n 3-Jahre-altes Sony Erricsson und bin damit zufireden 
                Und ich hab Metin früher mit ner 7025er Onboardkarte gespielt.


----------



## Bordo67 (4. Januar 2012)

Also bis 280 Euro kann ich ausgeben könnt ihr mir irgendwelche aussuchen ich kenn mich nicht gut aus mit solchen sachen


----------



## Kreon (4. Januar 2012)

Das hier ist für mich der gruseligste Thread seit langem. Ihr wisst warum?!

BTT: verkauf dein Handy! Das Hardwaresystem von Herb kannst du dann locker nehmen.

Armes deutsche Land.


----------



## Bordo67 (4. Januar 2012)

Ne will mein Handy nicht verkaufen habe ja die 250-300 Euro ja zusammen,brauche nicht unbedingt ein Gamer pc.Nur eins  mit dem ich Metin2 ohne Lagg spielen kann.

und das mit dem Armes deutsche Land verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Januar 2012)

Ok, dann hast du schon mal den PC drin, und dann kannst du dir noch Win 7 bzw. Monitor kaufen. Eins von beidem fehlt dann aber immernoch, und das eine geht halt nicht ohne das andere. Am PC kannst aber auch nix sparen. Hast du keine Möglichkeit, irgendwo ne Lizenz herzubekommen?
Oder du könntest den PC an den Monitor/Fernseher anschließen, wo du deine PS3 dran hast.


----------



## Bordo67 (5. Januar 2012)

Monitor bekomme ich schon von meinem Bruder 
Aber ich weiß nicht was für ein Pc ich kaufen soll habe die 250-280Euro


----------



## Zocker15xD (5. Januar 2012)

Ja das wäre dann der hier:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - HWV tarter AMD Athlon II X2 250-S3200-2GB inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium (64-Bit)


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Das ist ja der, den ich schon nannte mit windows. FALLS der onboardgrafikchip nicht reicht, würde sicher eine günstige Graka dann ausreichen.


----------



## Bordo67 (8. Januar 2012)

Wie Findet ihr dieses hier :
#3356: shinobee ULTRA-Silent PC Windows XP Spezial AMD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Monitor und Windows XP dabei


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

Naja, mit DEM Monitor wirst Du nun wirklich nicht Lange Deinen Spaß haben, und auf winXP neu zu setzen, ist auch keine tolle Sache. Aber für den Preis wäre das schon okay.

Ich würde aber eher den einen PC für ca 210€ nehmen, windows könntest Du auch so bekommen, meintest Du ja. Und für die gesparten 130-160€ kriegst Du dann schon einen sehr guten FullHD-Monitor.


----------



## Zocker15xD (9. Januar 2012)

Das Gleiche hab ich ihm auch empfohlen^^


----------

